# Milan: Castillejo out (positivo?) Theo ok. Pellegri a breve.



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.


L' ho scritto giusto ieri

Va a vedere che l' anonimo sarà uno che metteva foto patinate su Instagram durante le vacanze.

Lamborghini + party di capodanno .... è proprio Casti Casti

Vedremo se sarà confermato, saremmo troppo fortunati. Cosa rara a Milanello


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.


.


----------



## sunburn (5 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' ho scritto giusto ieri
> 
> Va a vedere che l' anonimo sarà uno che metteva foto patinate su Instagram durante le vacanze.
> 
> Lamborghini + party di capodanno .... è proprio Casti Casti


Ma va, il nostro positivo è uno che tiene alla privacy, figurati se va a mettere foto private sui social…


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma va, il nostro positivo è uno che tiene alla privacy, figurati se va a mettere foto private sui social…


Oh, poi magari salta fuori che non è Casti Casti e gli sto facendo un processo alle intenzioni ...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.


Fosse veramente samu oltre che scarso con questa mossa si renderebbe pure ipocrita e poco intelligente.
Praticamente ha goduto della legge sulla privacy per 12 ore ma si è reso ridicolo.

Dai samu, un bel pianto e passa tutto.
Giù le mani da casti casti però, perchè è un bravo ragazzo. -cit-


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oltre che scarso con questa mossa si conferma pure ipocrita e poco intelligente.
> Praticamente ha goduto della legge sulla privacy per 12 ore ma si è reso ridicolo.
> 
> Dai samu, un bel pianto e passa tutto.
> Giù le mani da casti casti però, perchè è un bravo ragazzo. -cit-


Lascia fare ai calciatori tu.

Un mediocre nel suo campo di lavoro, che gira con la Lamborghini e fighe al seguito ( sempre non sia un fluido binario) 

Che poca giustizia!!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lascia fare ai calciatori tu.
> 
> Un mediocre nel suo campo di lavoro, che gira con la Lamborghini e fighe al seguito ( sempre non sia un fluido binario)
> 
> Che poca giustizia!!


Io non ho mai avuto e mai avrò quei soldi ma provo pena per chi compra sesso, affetti, pseudo amicizie.
La vita da ricchi è comoda per tanti aspetti ma per come sono fatto io sarebbe scomoda per tanti altri.
Non voglio esser ipocrita eh, anche io vorrei avere tutti quei soldi, ma avere quella disponibilità implica che deve capire chi ti vuole bene veramente e chi ti usa.
Chiudo off topic stupido.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai avuto e mai avrò quei soldi ma provo pena per chi compra sesso, affetti, pseudo amicizie.
> La vita da ricchi è comoda per tanti aspetti ma per come sono fatto io sarebbe scomoda per tanti altri.
> Non voglio esser ipocrita eh, anche io vorrei avere tutti quei soldi, ma avere quella disponibilità implica che deve capire chi ti vuole bene veramente e chi ti usa.
> Chiudo off topic stupido.


Bisogna saper gestire anche la ricchezza, non parlo finanziariamente, ma dal "lato vita".

Detto questo, certo che pure io vorrei averli.

Ma sul puro lato felicità, non credo ci sia molta differenza tra guadagnare bene ed essere ricco sfondato.
L' essere umano si abitua a tutto, anche a pulirsi il sedere con 100 euro quando va al bagno, dopo un pò non ci si trova più gusto.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna saper gestire anche la ricchezza, non parlo finanziariamente, ma dal "lato vita".
> 
> Detto questo, certo che pure io vorrei averli.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione.


----------



## bmb (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.


In realtà si parla di un componente del gruppo squadra. Forse Casti è in uscita.


----------



## Nevergiveup (5 Gennaio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma va, il nostro positivo è uno che tiene alla privacy, figurati se va a mettere foto private sui social…


Ma che privacy...i nostri software hanno sfornato la pretattica 5.0 rispetto ai finti infortuni dei cugini era necessario alzare l'asticella


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.


Alcuni dicevano che casti e messias non c'erano nelle foto di ieri.. però se uno dei due manca rimaniamo senza vice saele.. e già non abbiamo nessun vice brahim


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> In realtà si parla di un componente del gruppo squadra. Forse Casti è in uscita.


ah quindi non è necessariamente un giocatore


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

se è lui come sembra è proprio un tordo..
uno fatto passare per eroe per 45 minuti mediocri contro il verona, ma va....


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.


Comunque pare che ci sia qualche assente all’allenamento di oggi. Forse per un nuovo giro tamponi, però potrebbe uscire qualche nuova positività oggi. Grattiamoci.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che ci sia qualche assente all’allenamento di oggi. Forse per un nuovo giro tamponi, però potrebbe uscire qualche nuova positività oggi. Grattiamoci.


Vabbè la rifinitura per noi è sempre una tassa da pagare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque pare che ci sia qualche assente all’allenamento di oggi. Forse per un nuovo giro tamponi, però potrebbe uscire qualche nuova positività oggi. Grattiamoci.



Voglio nomi e cognomi !


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Bisogna saper gestire anche la ricchezza, non parlo finanziariamente, ma dal "lato vita".
> 
> Detto questo, certo che pure io vorrei averli.
> 
> ...


La vera differenza è che sta gente ha talmente tanti soldi che potrebbe letteralmente svegliarsi una mattina e decidere di passare il resto della vita su una spiaggia ai Caraibi.. 
Ma tanto spesso sono così stupidi che è più facile si ritrovino in miseria 10 anni dopo il ritiro


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (5 Gennaio 2022)

Un mio amico, amico di un amico di Calabria (lo so, fa ridere) mi ha riferito che quest'ultimo sarebbe in quarantena fiduciaria... Sarà vero? Qualcuno sa se ha svolto normalmente gli allenamenti?


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Senza ammetterlo direttamente, la GDS in edicola fa capire che il nuovo positivo in casa Milan può essere Castillejo. Per la rosea, lo spagnolo è "indisponibile". Theo sta bene e domani contro la Roma ci sarà. Pellegri a breve, tra qualche giorno, tornerà ad affiancare gli altri attaccanti.



Dalle foto dell'allenamento di ieri s'era ormai capito fosse Castillejo il positivo. Per una volta ci è girata dritta, positivo un fuori rosa.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Occhio a rebic ragazzi.


----------

